# DIY mesh enclosure



## leamos (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm planning on construction my own mesh enclosure to give my beardies some outside time, similar to an exoterra flexarium but I don't want to spend $80+. Planning on using electrical conduit, 3 way corner connections and getting the old girl to work her magic on the sewing machine, sewing up a rectangular box out of shade cloth with a zipper. my question is what sort of shade cloth should i use? think it comes in different colours and percentages of sun penetration. If anyone has experience with this stuff i'd love to hear from you. Cheers


----------



## Skitzmixer (Dec 11, 2011)

Personally i used fly wire, for my beardies flexarium.. I figured i wanted them to have as much sun as possible, i just put a hide in there so if they get to warm they have a place to cool off.. put some photos up of your finished product, would be great to see


----------



## chase77 (Dec 11, 2011)

I could be wrong, but doesn't shade cloth cut out alot of the UV, and that's the reason for putting the beardy outside isn't it? Happy to be corrected if I'm wrong.

Chase


----------



## leamos (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah it does chase, but there is different levels of uv protection, some alot some very little, think i'll make it out of nylon flyscreen and see where that gets me cheers for the feedback


----------

